
Arpanet, Part 2: The Packet - cfmcdonald
https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2019/06/02/arpanet-part-2-the-packet/
======
S_A_P
Great content on this blog, I’ve read many of his articles and I believe we’ve
corresponded via email. However, I got tired of the ads (gut doctors beg you
to blah blah blah) that have made it through firefox focus on my phone so I
stopped reading. I am happy to support content but ads like that are why ad
blockers exist.

~~~
cfmcdonald
Fair complaint. I've been too cheap to upgrade to the paid plan that lets me
get rid of the ads.

------
ggm
NPL deserves a write up all of its own. Amazing people.

Doesn't Louis Pouzin deserve some words?

